

Touch Screen With Morphing Physical Buttons That Rise, Disappear  - mck-
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/07/tactus-technology-touch-screen-phone-physical-buttons_n_1575858.html?ref=technology

======
jamesbritt
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4071860>

